# AF discount code



## Teglman

Hi, 

does anybody know if Auto Finesse have a discount code for 1Q, 2014 for DW members ?


----------



## Bartl

Mobile site. (MOBILE82)


----------



## Kimo

Mobile code doesn't work anymore. 

I mailed them as was going to order a few waxes so got 10% off at polished bliss instead


----------



## Bartl

It does work I used it last night. Did you type the code in using capital letters?


----------



## Kimo

Bartl said:


> It does work I used it last night. Did you type the code in using capital letters?


Must be a new one then :/

I emailed on Thursday as I couldn't get it to work and they said it's no longer valid

Oh well, got same discount in the end :lol:


----------



## Leebo310

Bartl said:


> It does work I used it last night. Did you type the code in using capital letters?


How much discount does that give mate?


----------



## Bartl

10% mate


----------

